# [email protected]@K AT THIS!



## knit14me2 (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't know if you guys have ever seen this site, they have incredible prices, especially the fun fur/eyelash yarn y'all use to make those adorable bears. Just thought I would pass along the savings that I enjoy with them to my KP buddies, oh and I forgot to mention...FREE SHIPPING for the next 7 days with coupon code 'YARN123'

site name and link is... wholesaleyarnstore.com

Jodi


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://wholesaleyarnstore.com/

Any place that says, "World Wide Free Shipping", is going to stay on my radar!

Thanks for finding it!

Whoever wrote their copy at 'About us', is not a native speaker of English. I wonder if it's just another incarnation of the Ice Yarns site? http://www.iceyarns.com/ The language skills are comparable, and both sell ICE yarns.


----------



## knit14me2 (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree, I had to read it twice in order to understand it LOL...And you're welcome. 

Jodi


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://wholesaleyarnstore.com/
> 
> Any place that says, "World Wide Free Shipping", is going to stay on my radar!
> 
> ...


I, after looking at the site, think it's someone who is 'reselling' Ice yarns and possibly some others. Checked the prices on a couple that I know price of from Ice and it is definitely marked up.
However, if people wish and are happy with their service, order from them. We all make our own decisions.

Happy knitting all.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's all ICE yarns.. Too bad.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I've just checked it out, and it is another firm doing drop shipping for http://www.yarn-paradise.com over in Turkey. The prices are so much higher than the actual main company yet again. I've purchased Magic Light Baby yarn from Turkey @ $7.99 for 4 skeins, and this site posted here is charging $19.98 for the very same yarn. BEWARE YOU ARE PAYING WAY OVER THE TOP FOR THE YARNS ON HERE SO SHIPPING IS NOT REALLY FREE EITHER!!!!!!!!!! GO TO THE MAIN COMPANY IF YOU WANT CHEAP PRICES, EVEN WITH SHIPPING THEY'RE MUCH CHEAPER..........DO NOT BE FOOLED.!


knit14me2 said:


> I don't know if you guys have ever seen this site, they have incredible prices, especially the fun fur/eyelash yarn y'all use to make those adorable bears. Just thought I would pass along the savings that I enjoy with them to my KP buddies, oh and I forgot to mention...FREE SHIPPING for the next 7 days with coupon code 'YARN123'
> 
> site name and link is... wholesaleyarnstore.com
> 
> Jodi


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

When something looks too good to be true, it usually is. 
Oh, well, I don't need any more yarn anyway. I'll shop my stash!


----------



## knitnweed (Apr 18, 2011)

When I clicked on the WOT came up with a warning of poor rating.


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you! What a site!


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I did a comparison with yarn-paradise and is still cheaper at yarn-paradise for my large order. Will keep this site in mind though some of it is cheaper.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you! What a site!

Pzoe


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Really liked some of the free patterns


----------



## alonalena (Jun 23, 2011)

all the yarns have high contence of acrilic, 
i hate when they say "baby alpaca" and add lots of other fiber in it


----------



## knit14me2 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am so sorry, I thought that I found a gem here. I am new to this, so I did not mean to mislead you. Please accept my sincere apology.

Jodi


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

It looked good to me to at first. But the super soft fur yarn at the Ice website is $2.50 a skein, and at the wholesale yarn store it was over $21 a skein. OUCH!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

knit14me2 said:


> I am so sorry, I thought that I found a gem here. I am new to this, so I did not mean to mislead you. Please accept my sincere apology.
> 
> Jodi


No apology necessary, Jodi. That's the great thing about the forum-now everyone will have all the info about that site thanks to the research and knowledge of our fellow KPers.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I should have kept reading comments - I just placed an order. Oh Well I only spent $20.


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

I just received the weekly sale email from elann.com and they have cones of undyed eyelash for just $5. I thought bear knitters might be interested. 

elann.com Undyed Zsa Zsa Cones	

Fibre Content:	100% Polyester
Made In:	China
Care:	Hand Wash/ Dry Flat
Knit:	18 st/4 inches on 6.0mm (US 10)
Yardage:	536 m (584 yards) per pound
Standard price for dyed eyelash novelty yarns is up to $10.00 USD per 50g ball - elann mill direct price for this undyed extra long eyelash yarn is an incredible $5.00 USD per pound  each pound (454g) gives you the equivalent of nine 50g skeins, and works out to just $0.55 USD per 50g!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

knit14me2 said:


> I am so sorry, I thought that I found a gem here. I am new to this, so I did not mean to mislead you. Please accept my sincere apology.
> 
> Jodi


There is no apology needed, Jodi. You simply shared something that you thought was good. And, for some people perhaps it is. We all love to look at different sites for yarns and sometimes some real bargains are shared.

Happy knitting.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Grandma Marylou said:


> I just received the weekly sale email from elann.com and they have cones of undyed eyelash for just $5. I thought bear knitters might be interested.
> 
> elann.com Undyed Zsa Zsa Cones
> 
> ...


Just put in an order... that isn't bad for eyelash


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Looked them up and not only do they have a poor rating but have a habit of shipping what THEY want to ship you if they are out of what you ordered and will not refund your money only give credits. Umoza


----------



## mboothey (Aug 18, 2012)

thank you. I will check this one out.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://wholesaleyarnstore.com/
> 
> Any place that says, "World Wide Free Shipping", is going to stay on my radar!
> 
> ...


I think you are right Jessica-Jean. Have a look at this site.
http://www.iceyarns.com/about_us


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Looked them up and not only do they have a poor rating but have a habit of shipping what THEY want to ship you if they are out of what you ordered and will not refund your money only give credits. Umoza


Which "them" are you talking about? Not Elann, I hope!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh No!!! I have been an Elann fan for years! As a matter of fact just placed an order, they have classic elite pattern books on sale for a dollar! No the original posting has the poor rating, the Yarn Paradise wannabe. Umoza


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Oh No!!! I have been an Elann fan for years! As a matter of fact just placed an order, they have classic elite pattern books on sale for a dollar! No the original posting has the poor rating, the Yarn Paradise wannabe. Umoza


Whew!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

alonalena said:


> all the yarns have high contence of acrilic,
> i hate when they say "baby alpaca" and add lots of other fiber in it


Me to!

pzoe


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

knit14me2 said:


> I don't know if you guys have ever seen this site, they have incredible prices, especially the fun fur/eyelash yarn y'all use to make those adorable bears. Just thought I would pass along the savings that I enjoy with them to my KP buddies, oh and I forgot to mention...FREE SHIPPING for the next 7 days with coupon code 'YARN123'
> 
> site name and link is... wholesaleyarnstore.com
> 
> Jodi


We're all new at some point. Thanks for your participation and interest in sharing.

pzoe


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

knit14me2 said:


> I am so sorry, I thought that I found a gem here. I am new to this, so I did not mean to mislead you. Please accept my sincere apology.
> 
> Jodi


You do not have to apologize for any thing let every one draw there own conclusions. You thought you were helping out and you did now people know not to go there. You did a great job.


----------

